# What solvents? and other ingredients



## slammer300

hello detailers, iv read alot of brewers threads and have a rough idea what i need to try make my own wax but im wondering if anyone has an easy to source low fragrient solvent and maybe a basic recipe for me as a start point, 

any help is much appreciated.


----------



## chrisc

contact dodojuice for there home brew tackle direct


----------



## supervinnie40

To be honest, every homebrewer has had to do their own homework to figure out what to use and what works or not. And actually giving a recipe that works is far to easy.
It's the knowledge that works. If I told you how to make a bread, you wouldn't know how to make cake, even though they have the same basic recipe, just mainly different quantities. Learning about homebrewing is 90% research, googling and learning. And that's what will give you a clue to your working recipe.
With that knowledge you won't only be able to bake bread, but to bake cake, panecakes, sour bread, cupcakes, and pretty much everything with similar ingredients.


----------



## smegal

O don't necessarily agree. I think they people are too guarded with information as a lot of people think that their homebrew will make them the next dodo juice.


----------



## djgregory

smegal said:


> O don't necessarily agree. I think they people are too guarded with information as a lot of people think that their homebrew will make them the next dodo juice.


Why should someone who has spent time and money just give there recipe out?

Even if they never plan on selling it or anything, its there hard work and money spent that other people CBA to do.


----------



## Caledoniandream

djgregory said:


> Why should someone who has spent time and money just give there recipe out?
> 
> Even if they never plan on selling it or anything, its there hard work and money spent that other people CBA to do.


I disagree, while I don't do or want to do any homebrew, in the bread baking and cooking world people just exchange recipes to learn and explore. 
I thought that was half the fun to discuss your blunders, mistakes and successes with others to learn. 
And sometimes it's fun to help a starter on his way, to see how it grows.

I got a hell lot of good tips from professional bakers, cooks, home and artisanal bakers and they all know, if I can make a bread as good of better than them they loose my custom. 
But still they go out their way to learn and even show me.
I remember there use to be a thread on DW where Dodo factory(respect for that) advises the basics to somebody on here, that person makes and sells now his own waxes and is a competitor. 
Not to help a other person on his way (and nobody expect all the fine details to make the best wax in the world) is very short sighted and IMO childish!:devil:


----------



## Goodfella36

Play about with other waxes in your recipe Carnauba Wax, Beeswax, Candelilla Wax,Microcrystalline Wax, Montan Wax if you can get it.

The different grades of silicone oils 100 350 1000 12500 

The solvent from dodo juice is a good base for you use at around 60 to 70 % as start point.

You then have curable polymers and none curable one is easier then the other.

There are many more solvents and ingredients you can play with but the above will give you a good start to producing a good wax


----------



## smegal

djgregory said:


> Why should someone who has spent time and money just give there recipe out?
> 
> Even if they never plan on selling it or anything, its there hard work and money spent that other people CBA to do.


To help others. It seems that every hone brewer is only trying to commercialise their wax. Its a but if fun, and people shouldn't be so guarded


----------



## slammer300

iv been doing research have everything i need apart from solvent this only thing i cant seem to get enough info about


----------



## slammer300

i havnt asked a recipe i know people like to keep that to them selfs only asking to be pushed in right direction.


----------



## B16grf

slammer300 said:


> i havnt asked a recipe i know people like to keep that to them selfs only asking to be pushed in right direction.


You can be pushed in right direction but you need to read and read my friend I asked same thing when I started but it's only you that can source find and get hold of, it opens the mind on tease arch aspect to what goes with what temperatures to hold wax at while adding solvents what temps to bring solvents to what to mix with what first etc etc trust me I been through it all!!


----------



## chrisc

As said start with dodo brew items and go from there what I'm doing.
Ill do a write up of what i find.
Have brewed 5so far latest smells of bananas cant see big secret to be honest.


----------



## supervinnie40

slammer300 said:


> i havnt asked a recipe i know people like to keep that to them selfs only asking to be pushed in right direction.


You said:


> and maybe a basic recipe for me as a start point


That's what I was reffering to.

Homebrewers do help each other out. Just like Dodo helped Bouncer's and Rubbishboy to learn more. But they didn't just give them a ready made recipe. They only gave them a few pushes in the right direction. Bouncer's did the same for Obsession wax.
But all brewers agree that the whole learning and researching part is 90% of the adventure.

If you give a guy a fish he can eat for a day, learn a guy how to fish and he can feed himself for a lifetime.
You can lead a horse to water, but you can make him drink.
etc.etc.
Brewers don't mind giving you a nudge in the right direction, but you'll have to do a lot yourself.
Nobody told me where to start with solvents, I just googled the hell out of the internet, read many wikipedia pages and read all the old homebrew topics on this forum. Eventually I started to learn what makes a good solvent and what I could get my hands on. From there on out, it's just trial, error and redoing your research.

Just have a look at Rubbishboys and Bouncer's homebrew topic. It'll give you all the starting points you'll need. If that is to difficult, or not enough, than I suggest you stop homebrewing. Because it requires a lot of dedication, time, patience and a hell of a lot of funding....


----------



## chrisc

You do know you can buy it off the shelf already blended from dodo
Recipe 40gram t1canuba.20gram bees wax 140ml fortify makes a cracker wax.


----------



## slammer300

forgot i said that haha the main thing was to try find out more about solvents, iv got a idea now so im gonna go try and learn from my mistkes


----------



## JayOW

I know this is a bit old now but only just seen it! The current solvent that I use as my main solvent along with about 4 others, took me ages to find, I knew I wanted to try it and I knew where to get it but I could not get a sample, In the end I ended up shelling out a 3 figure sum to but 25ltrs of the stuff, and I am glad I did! This particular solvent has never been mentioned in a home brew thread as I have read them all! If it was not for my research and risk taking and the money I put into it I would never be where I am today! 

This is the same as everyone else, If people PM me I give them a few solvents they can try that dont involve turps or anything that smells like it but I will not give away the main solvent I use because for 1, it took me a lot of time and effort to find it and 2 even if I did would anyone want to buy 25ltrs for a home brew!

If you think its not a closely guarded secret try asking Swissvax or Dodo what solvents are in their waxes and see how far you get with that!


----------



## The_Bouncer

^^ Indeed, no one will divulge what the ingredients are.

Lol, I remember buying 5 litres of solvent thinking 'that's a lot, then moving onto 25litres etc.

The ones used now come in 205ltr Drums, certainly not cheap and not available to public.

That is where I spent 2 months research alone, just solvents ! - Even tried Toulene - Component part of TNT and used in American 50/60#s hotrods as race fuel. - Don't recommend that one folks lol.

Research/test/research/test > And repeat.

:thumb:


----------



## smegal

I'd have asked if limonene was one of the more expensive solvents, but that's easy to get hold of.


----------



## JayOW

smegal said:


> I'd have asked if limonene was one of the more expensive solvents, but that's easy to get hold of.


Its also no good if you want to make a wax smell of anything other than orange, its also not the easiest solvent to buff off.


----------



## smegal

I must admit, I'm not a homebrewer, just curious.


----------



## B16grf

Obsession Wax said:


> I know this is a bit old now but only just seen it! The current solvent that I use as my main solvent along with about 4 others, took me ages to find, I knew I wanted to try it and I knew where to get it but I could not get a sample, In the end I ended up shelling out a 3 figure sum to but 25ltrs of the stuff, and I am glad I did! This particular solvent has never been mentioned in a home brew thread as I have read them all! If it was not for my research and risk taking and the money I put into it I would never be where I am today!
> 
> This is the same as everyone else, If people PM me I give them a few solvents they can try that dont involve turps or anything that smells like it but I will not give away the main solvent I use because for 1, it took me a lot of time and effort to find it and 2 even if I did would anyone want to buy 25ltrs for a home brew!
> 
> If you think its not a closely guarded secret try asking Swissvax or Dodo what solvents are in their waxes and see how far you get with that!


I dont think you would see the solvent names that people take time and effort to find, why make it easy for everyone else lol


----------



## The Doctor

Think of something they would never admit to being in there because it isn't fashionable and doesn't sound natural enough. Then you can mix other solvents to make it flash quicker. Many manufacturers will disguise it by calling it simply alkane or mixture of alkanes


----------



## Kimo

Read through the home brew section, that's what I done to find solvents and oils to play with

That's part of the fun


----------



## adjones

You can find the multitude of options easily enough if you know the trade. Raw material suppliers are good at telling you what to try because it benefits them when they can then sell you the material. But that doesn't happen at homebrew scales because they aren't interested in selling 250ml at a time.


----------



## cipriani

Im keen to make some of my own if anything to potentially save money and offer something noone else can, its worth mentioning I dont make a living from detailing though.


----------

